# Gave HDR a try



## Lunchbox (Dec 16, 2008)

I think this is the second one i have ever done...I am aware of the vignetting and i just wanted to know if it looked a lil overdone or ?


----------



## keybq (Dec 16, 2008)

I really like this. I love the old buildings like that.


----------



## DanCanon (Dec 16, 2008)

I like it.  The hue of the clouds matches parts of the building well


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 16, 2008)

The trees are maybe a tad bit overdone where I can tell it is HDR, but I still really like the image.  Great building and I like that you didn't go way overboard.  I like more natural HDR.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Dec 16, 2008)

lyncca, just out of curiosity, what was it about the trees you noticed?...i dont detect any of the telltale glowing here...at least not at this size.

i have recently become interested in HDR, so please share what you see so i know what to avoid and what to look for.


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 16, 2008)

They just seem to stick off of the background somehow.  I seem to always have this happen with trees.  They are also just a little blurry. I don't even know if it is overprocessing, but I see this alot in HDR.

It certainly doesn't ruin the shot


----------



## Fox Paw (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice shot, and I don't think it's overdone.  HDRs often seem to be short on contrast and this might benefit from a little bit more.  You can do that by boosting the strength or white-point controls in Photomatix (if that's what you use) or do it with your photo software.


----------



## seaain.gray (Dec 16, 2008)

Not overdone at all.  Very tastefully done in fact.  Nice work.


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## icassell (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with the above comments.  I'm not a big fan of HDR as I've often seen it done, but yours is excellent.  BTW, the vignetting doesn't hurt this one at all.

Ian


----------



## UdubBadger (Dec 16, 2008)

looks awesome to me... if anything, you could have probably even pushed it just a hair more but if you're going for a natural looking hdr, i'd say you got it down just right.


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks.


----------

